# Crave TV no longer works under linux?



## johnspack (Jun 26, 2019)

Went to do some viewing and was met with this:  
Looks like you are using an unsupported browser or operating system. The site may not work as expected. Please review our FAQ page for more information.
Reviewing tha faq shows no linux support at this time.  I had to cancel immediately.  It was working for months before,  and now no audio ect...  what
the heck happened?  Do I go netflix canada now?

The sobs...  I just tested various oses in vms...  only windows 8.1 and above now work with crave.  Win 7 won't and linux won't.   I don't really care about win7,  but linux,  come on.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2019)

What browsers have you tried in linux?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 27, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Went to do some viewing and was met with this:
> Looks like you are using an unsupported browser or operating system. The site may not work as expected. Please review our FAQ page for more information.
> Reviewing tha faq shows no linux support at this time.  I had to cancel immediately.  It was working for months before,  and now no audio ect...  what
> the heck happened?  Do I go netflix canada now?
> ...


It's likely just a browser issue. Have you tried Waterfox? I find it works best for video streaming. The Linux version is trivial to grab;








						Waterfox, Free Web Browser
					

Waterfox is a popular open source web browser.




					www.waterfox.net


----------



## freeagent (Jun 27, 2019)

I haven't used crave tv on my pc except through fibetv, which I used to use with internet explorer, then edge.. but they no longer support those two browsers, firefox is now the only browser supported for that.. Still doesn't help with your problem.  Hopefully the post above will..


----------



## johnspack (Jun 27, 2019)

Well after further testing,  even with the big fat warning...  I can stream Crave just fine under linux.  I retested under win 7 as well...  works.  They need to figure out what they are doing,  they could lose
a lot of clients over a stupid like that.  I have to consider reactivating my account.  Just stupid.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 27, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Just stupid.


Agreed. Limiting your audience artificially is never a smart thing.


----------



## Philbaz (Sep 23, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Well after further testing,  even with the big fat warning...  I can stream Crave just fine under linux.  I retested under win 7 as well...  works.  They need to figure out what they are doing,  they could lose
> a lot of clients over a stupid like that.  I have to consider reactivating my account.  Just stupid.



Hello,

Im curious how you got it to work on Linux?

Crave stopped working suddenly for me. I got the warning banner, since then the player appears to be loading then just throw an error, 246000 if I remember correctly.

Is there something you did to get it working? Im on chrome, turned of ad-block and cleared my cookies, no change.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2019)

Philbaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im curious how you got it to work on Linux?
> 
> ...


Have you updated you browser or tried FireFox?


----------



## Philbaz (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi lexluthermiester, yes I am using the most up to date version of chrome and have tried firefox with default settings.  I'm using Linux Lite, and using Chrome or firefox i see the warning banner as soon as Crave comes up and get the same error.

Where do I go now?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2019)

Philbaz said:


> Hi lexluthermiester, yes I am using the most up to date version of chrome and have tried firefox with default settings.  I'm using Linux Lite, and using Chrome or firefox i see the warning banner as soon as Crave comes up and get the same error.
> 
> Where do I go now?


Have you tried a different distro to test if it's your install? Say like Linux Mint?


----------



## Philbaz (Sep 24, 2019)

No, but it was working up until 6 weeks ago.  Then bam, the banner and error showed up.

Very similar to johnspack. Sounds like he found a solution but didn't mention what it was.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2019)

Philbaz said:


> No, but it was working up until 6 weeks ago.  Then bam, the banner and error showed up.
> 
> Very similar to johnspack. Sounds like he found a solution but didn't mention what it was.


Might have been something changed in the website itself. Have you tried accessing the site on a mobile device in a browser?


----------



## Philbaz (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah, no problem accessing my Crave account or content on other devices.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2019)

Philbaz said:


> Yeah, no problem accessing my Crave account or content on other devices.


Then it might just be a funky incompatibility with your particular distro/install.


----------

